# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Israel invades Iran

## thetruthhurtsthefed

Did anyone else see the TINY link on yahoo yesterday (070709) indicating that Israel executed an air strike into Iran and that Obama condemned it?  Can't find it anywhere...not surprised...any links or help here?

----------


## Kraig

Didn't see that but I am very interested!

----------


## rpfan2008

other related news


US May Nix Missile Shield for Russia Help on Iran

Israel, Obama, US Jews vs. Iran 


Iran attacks Biden's Israel remarks

----------


## raiha

we would've heard by now i suspect even WITH Jackson memorial hogging every channel including New Zealand channels!

----------


## dannno

I like MJ but I'm glad I don't have cable anymore. I have a feeling they'd ruin it.

----------


## acptulsa

No, but I _thought_ I saw something yesterday right here.  And sure enough, the irrepressible bobby hooked us up:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ran+air+strike

Better source than yahoo, too.  I don't care who you are.

----------


## youngbuck

> we would've heard by now i suspect even WITH Jackson memorial hogging every channel including New Zealand channels!


OMG, NZ channels too?!!  Gahhh!  That's why I just don't even watch TV...

----------


## Liberty Star

How in the world can Israel take on an alliance of Iran-Iraq-Hezbullah-Syria when it was almost beaten by a ragtag group like Hezbulla in 2006?  On top of that there is newly armed and trained army of 3-400,000 Iraqi arab muslims on their borders allied with radical Supreme Islamic Revolution Council in Iraq?

It's all talk and no walk, these Iran war drums have been being beaten by neocons for years.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Iran and Iraq are not exactly alligned and have not been for quite some time. Still, Israel does not have the capability of destroying Iran's nuclear infrastructure and to attempt to do so would have very negative consequences on them and the rest of the world (thinking shutting down the Strait of Hormuz where 25% of the global oil flows through- although there is a lot of excess supply out there right now which could last for months without any further shipments).

----------


## A. Havnes

> OMG, NZ channels too?!!  Gahhh!  That's why I just don't even watch TV...


And Japanese channels...

----------


## Flash

Israel really disgusts me. I hope they do attack Iran, let people see Israel for what it is. An apartheid state.

----------


## eduardo89

> Israel really disgusts me. I hope they do attack Iran, let people see Israel for what it is. An apartheid state.


Gotta agree there

----------

